# DIY algae scrubber



## mmaacchh10 (Jan 15, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with these? Are they very effective at lowering nitrate and phosphate levels if I were to follow the rule of one inch of screen per one gallon of water? Also what are the downsides to using that type of system?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Someone else in the fish club here used one for a few years. They set up a lean-to greenhouse on the side of their house for the algae filter part. They had metal halide lights that burned all night and some of their neighbors were upset by the lights. Algae has to be physically "exported" from the system for it to work, which means scraping off algae from trays several times a week gets to be a bore I would guess. This idea of an algae filter (Ron Anderson's Algae Shack) that periodically self cleans looks like something that would not deter me like the thought of scrubbing more algae than I already do.
http://www.algaeshack.com/

Algal turf scrubbers are more attractive in saltwater systems where water changes that accomplish some of the same goals of removing organics from the tank are more complicated and expensive than in fresh water tanks.

http://www.radio-media.com/fish/AlgaeFilters.pdf

Still, if you have a side of your house where a night-lit greenhouse would not bother your neighbors so much that they call the city to complain, threaten to hire a lawyer, make prank phone calls at 2 AM and throw M80's at your house at 3AM, go for it.


----------



## johnnywho (Apr 23, 2010)

Great Idea


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

About night-lit greenhouses, it's a good idea to check the local laws.

Here you have to report if you setup a greenhouse with lights, also I know a mate who had his whole greenhouse more or less destroied by the DEA. After his neighbores called in suspected they where growing marijuana, he did'nt and all his work was "lost" as they pulled out everything trying to find something that was'nt there.

Just my 2 cent


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/mm21 ... CN0765.flv

http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/mm21 ... CN0773.flv

Hokey Smokes...greenhouse...what size tanks are you all keeping......


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Pali said:


> ....I know a mate who had his whole greenhouse more or less destroied by the DEA. After his neighbores called in suspected they where growing marijuana, he did'nt and all his work was "lost" as they pulled out everything trying to find something that was'nt there.
> 
> Just my 2 cent


I knew two people who rented the basement space under a series of stores to breed fish. Their fish business was doing well and they got the "bright" :lol: idea to save on electricity by switching to metal halide lights. The police broke in, put them in jail and turned off all the lights and filters on the aquariums and turned off the utilities. All the fish were dead and the smell was so bad the stores above were affected, so all their equipment, personal items, and records had long been hauled away in the trash before they got out. They lost everything and the police kept reporting to the news media that they had caught marijuana growers and named them and provided photos just to make sure everyone knew who they were. All that was found were the metal halide lights as proof but they were convicted in the media and kept in jail until a trial, the outcome of which never got any publicity. I remember the police chief interviewed on the TV news saying the metal halide lights were all the proof they needed to prove the intent to grow pot, since metal halide lights have no other use.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Pali said:


> About night-lit greenhouses, it's a good idea to check the local laws....


They had all the permits and followed all regulations to build their greenhouse. They had gone beyond the regulations to make sure that the light didn't interfere with anything outside of their property. That's why the neighbors could not get a lawyer to take the case, even though you usually can get a lawyer for anything, and why they resorted to prank calls and firecrackers. To tell if it was lit up, you had to trespass into their back yard.

Why it bothered the neighbors I don't know. It was more like they knew it was on all night than that they could actually see it was on.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

sorry to hijack, but why would they need metal halide lights to breed fish? also it seems if they wanted to save electricity they would use flourecents?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

cichlidfeesh said:


> sorry to hijack, but why would they need metal halide lights to breed fish? also it seems if they wanted to save electricity they would use flourecents?


 :zz: Sorry too. :zz: Flourescents use more electricity for the same amount of light. They switched from the energy gobbling flourescents to save money. Where I work now has used MH for years to save energy costs.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

MH's are being used everywhere now days for there high penetration, stadion lights, street light and much more is all HID lights and often MH.

*@Cichlidfeesh* MH's light up a bigger area more efficient then flourecent lights, so one MH light might use more watt's then a single flurecent light. But it also covers a much larger area, where you woud use a bunch of flourocent lights to get the same illumination.

But to get back to the topic, one don't need a MH to grow algea in a scrubber. All we need is PAR light (Photosynthetic active radiation) and there are compact flourecent lights very handy, there are also a bunch of LED lights out there that will support a heavy algea growth.

If we are talking outdoor filters, turn it south and the sun should for most part of the world be plenty of light to grow a ton of algea, atleast 6-8 months a year.

If I where to build a scrubber I would do it indoor tho, then get a bunch of 15 watt flourecent tubes, paint Ã‚Â½ the tube black. Cover the tube with tape and spraypaint the "top" side black, then remove the tape and your tubes will now be more efficient for our goal. 
Then suspend your scrubber between the lights and let the light hit both sides, that will suport alot of algea growth. You wanna get the tubes as close to the scrubber as possible, the more effective it will be.

I have no ekspiriance with the ue of scrubbers, tho im thinking about building one for my fishroom.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I guess I didn't realize how large the basement was. I know a lot of parking garages use HPS light around here, but I just assumed the room wasnt that large and therefore a few shoplights could keep it lit up


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

HmmmmmÃ¢â‚¬Â¦
Guess all the Mega Scrubber talk made the OP bail???


----------

